# Clexane



## dakron67

hi girls, i've had 3 m/cs in 16mths am now expecting again, hubby, myself n losses were tested no medical problems showed up, this time consultant has put me on CLEXANE injections n baby asprin, i know it's a blood thinner, wondered if anybody else has used it n had a successful fullterm pregnancy...:shrug:


----------



## Smiler13

Hi Dakron, 

Congratulations on your BFP. 

I am on clexane after 4 early m/cs in a year or so, though without the baby aspirin. Sometimes it helps with thinning blood, but it can also help with implantation and the placenta developing (this is why I am on it). Also on progesterone supplements. Am having my 12-week scan later today, not sure yet how things are, but have got further with this pregnancy than the previous ones.

Hope the treatment helps you.


----------



## FierceAngel

hi

i inject with clexane daily and also take hormone drugs for reccurent mc.. i have 4 angel babies too x

i have a 11 month old little girl who is perfect

so far the drugs are working for this pregnancy too xxx


----------



## dakron67

THANK YOU, Smiler13 n FierceAngel, i had a scan on mon the midwife who did the scan magnified it for us so much so that we could see the faint flickers of the hb, i was 4wks n 5dys, so im now 5wks n 1dy means this time next wk i'll be just over the 6 wk mark n am absolutly terrified as thats when things have gone wrong each time, im trying so hard to be positive, praying all goes well for you both, thanx again i do feel better after reading your replys...donna xx


----------



## rachlouise25

hi there hun

congatulations on your bfp xxxxxxxx

im on clexane injections because of me having a stillborn baby placenta abruption on my son whos now 10 months old and because i had misscarrige last august ,ive been on clexane injections now since i was 6 weeks pregnant i am now 26 wks 4 days and have had no problems at all like i did with my other pregnancys ,i really think the injections do work ......

i wish you all the best in your pregnancy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakron67

rachlouise25, thank so much for that info, GOOD LUCK with the rest of your pregnancy... donna xx


----------



## Smiler13

There is also a clexane thread in the first tri section, it is nice to be in touch with other ladies who're using it and to hear success stories.


----------



## Smiler13

dakron, so glad that you got to see a tiny heartbeat so early on - the doctors say that's a really good sign.


----------



## dakron67

thanx again girls, i went onto the thread about clexane, went to put a reply onto 1 of the girls, as it seems shes using the same type of needle as me n findin it very painful as am i, anyway stupid computer played up not sure where my message went, then i ended up on another page which i didnt want n message appeared twice, oh well! i got another scan booked for a wk on mon hopefully all will be ok n i'll b 6wks n 5days by then, thats when its all gone wrong for us... happy but scared xx


----------



## Lawa

Hi guys been intrested in this will have to discuss with my consultant for my meeting in APril!


----------



## nineena

I'm currently 20wks pregnant and on twice daily clexane injections but that's coz ive had 2 previous DVT's. I find it extremely painful injecting and leaves nasty little lumps occasionally but its keeping both baby and i safe and all scans ive had have been fine and lil bubs is doing somersaults as i type.

Congrats on your wonderful news and hope you have a very healthy pregnancy :) xx


----------

